# A few Questions on what to Do (purple power seeds)



## Smoking1 (Oct 25, 2006)

How's everybody doing, ( Stoned I Hope )
Just recived ten seeds (purple power) from the Netherlands & they threw in ten free seeds because it was first time buying from them. Recieved the seeds in the 14 days stated on there web site. Asked them to identify the free seeds just so i know but didnt get response yet...
http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com
I live in the united states just to answer that question....and have'nt seen the finished product yet but so far they kept there end now its up to some input i get off here and what i've learned doing this for a while.
I placed four seeds out of each baggy into a dark colored coffee cup with some Nitrozime (algae extract) and spring water (my tap water sucks) the seeds didnt drop to the bottom they floated so i tore a small piece of scot towel to submerge them. I'm only thinking of doing this for 24 hours then I'm either going to place them into seed starter soil or a small cup of vermiculite. Never used anything beside soil but reading has brought me to want to try dif. media's for germinating my seeds. Once the seeds have sat in the liquid (spring water & extract) for 24 hours i'm hoping that softens the casing and helps my sprout pop out. I just recently stated to have trouble getting seeds started and thats what i need some input on.
I also for the first time since i started my garden have been trying Fox Farm products and wanted to know if my garden is strictly soil what products do i need if any. thats another thing i'm learning is that fertilizing is Very important. I in the beginning just would use tap water but that explains why my finished fruit didnt look like what the add advertised it to look like. so after all this typing i think i asked two questions but i have a few more. My bulbs are a year maybe 18 months old how significant is the drop in spectrum after that time frame and should they be replaced. I have a 1000 watt hps would i be able to just screw in one of these sun agro hps bulbs that have i believe its more blue spectrum then just your regular hps. Another question i have is do i want my plants to get root bound or should they have more then enough room to spread there root system. I've tried 5 galon and 1 gallon and it seems the smaller pot get root bound while the larger have plenty of space. Is root bound a good thing or a bad thing? I know ive asked alot of questions and it might not even make sense but i smoked some cheep bud and its got me rambling. If you could help with with any of my questions I'd really appreciate it. I've already got some great feedback on other questions and know this is the place to ask questions and get great feedback
Thanks Guys & Gals


----------



## Mutt (Oct 25, 2006)

I've always just put my seeds in a wet paper towel in a zip-lock bag and put on top of my computer. Within 24 hrs. they pop.

You should swap out your lights at least once a year. I change my flos every two grows and my HPS every 4th grow. about 8 months.


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 25, 2006)

hey i bought my seeds from the same company...white widow plus 10 freebies...all 10 WW  germed fine in keg cups with ocean forest soil... 2 died cause i F'd with em   but not one freebie germed all 10...  i think they just give you crap lying around... but my WW's are doin great check my journal  i did 8 to start 6 are still kicking and im 4 fems 1 male so far growing like crazy    good luck and get em in big pots after 1 transplant i transplanted 3 times and stunted growth big time


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 25, 2006)

The more space they have to throw roots the bigger, healthier and better producing they are going to be. I would say 5 gallon at least and some folks use even bigger.
Fox Farms makes good stuff. I use the flower combo for hydro stuff but will let someone that uses the soil stuff fill you in there.
Do you have a PH meter, PPM pen and stuff?


----------



## Smoking1 (Oct 26, 2006)

No i have no meters of any sort to check soil, Big Mistake Right? i just started the seeds yesterday and three of the super skunk seeds they sent me for free (they emailed me back saying they were Super Skunk strain) popped already so i transfered them into vermiculite and miracle grow seed starter soil. I transfered the purple power seeds into a paper towel and ziplock bag then placed on top of computer will check them later. I do get great results from 5 gallon buckets but they fill my growroom really quick.
I am working with 5 foot by 9 foot grow room with 2 400 watt hps and 1 1000 watt hps. I was able to add the 2 400's just recently when the temp dropped at night into the 50's. I just recently added ventulation tubes into room but air right now is only being pumped in not out. I'm trying to use the lamps to heat room and air seems to be fresh all day. I run an electric heater with a thermastat set at 62 during the daytime hours. which is dry but still for the 12 hours my lights are on i have this problem.
I'm having a major problem with condinsation building up in the attic and am starting to pull my hair out what i could do to change this. If i also add 6 inch vaccum tubes to take air out maybe this will help its my last option. I dont want to run a dehumidifier to close to my growroom because i feel that would dry out soil and i would be watering all the time. Any idea's on what to do with my condinsation problem would really help me out. It only happens in cold months obviously its the heat mixing with cold but why so much water, its like it rains up in attic at times. 
Thanks for your input to all......
Smoking1


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 26, 2006)

HHmmm. Is the attic roof and the top side of the ceiling insulated well?  That's a strange one. It's not just a pain, it can potentially cause you problems with water damage and/or mold.
Be careful with the Miracle Grow stuff if it has nutrients in it allready, check the label. They don't want any food to start.


----------



## Smoking1 (Oct 27, 2006)

yes my attic is insulated well, i just put 4 new bundles of insulation over-top the growroom and pretty much the whole attic. I have a vent on either side of attic i was thinking if i should close 1 off or both off? the problem i have is going to cuase damage to my wood considering the plywood is wet all the time during the cold months. There is no ridge vent just the two small vents that are letting cold air in both sides of my attic.
I cant call a contractor for obvious reason but could use some input on if both vents should be closed off.
Smoking1


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 27, 2006)

Man, I wish I knew exactly what to tell ya on this one. Here is a link I found with some info. about it.

http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/rm_home_ext/article/0,1797,HGTV_3730_1398365,00.html


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 27, 2006)

im a carpenter   the main reason for attic venting is to prevent shingles from getting too hot in the summer causing advanced roof and shingle decay....  closing off in the winter will not be a problem what so ever..I am positive


----------



## Smoking1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks again guys for all your help.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 30, 2006)

You got it man.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm not growing in the attic but my husband put in a "whole house fan" and when I started growing I was thinking...Hey! now there is a way to get fresh air in the attic for growers... it pulls air from the inside of your house into the attic and then the attic vents lets the hot air out!  Our fan cost about $150 and has saved us 10x that in electricity that would of been used for the air conditioning unit.  

It's a thought  ((shrug))


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 30, 2006)

yeah whole house fans are great for the summer. ive had them in previous houses. but you still need adequate attic ventilation  (ridge vent, gable vents open windows) to exhaust the gases.  unless you mean those ugly roof mount fans. which work but look like crap!  but none the less none of these keep your house warm in the winter.  which seems to be his issue.


----------

